# Starting a Cupcake Business - Oven Recommendations



## tiffanyann (Dec 9, 2011)

I am starting a non-profit cupcake business in Tulsa and I was needing suggestions for ovens. Could any other cupcake business owners or individuals working in successful bakeries recommend me ovens that have been successful for them. I definately know I need a convection oven and prefer electric, but makes and models would be very helpful. Thank you!

Tiffany


----------



## sdc2011 (Jan 11, 2012)

Im not sure but I have heard that blodgett is a great brand but kinda expensive. Can you please let me know if you get any information. Thanks and good luck...BTW, what a great thing to do!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For cupcakes, I'd use a deck oven, not a convection.

A convection oven has a fan--squirrel cage fan they're called, and they blow in one direction.  If you don't rotate your pans, you will get lop-sided cupcakes, muffins, bread, etc.

If you insist on conections look at the warranty.  Better ones have atleast 3 years on doors and 1 yr parts & labour on everythig else.  Cheap ones won't warranty the doors after a year.  The doors are the part that get the most abuse.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

TiffanyAnn said:


> .. I definately know I need a convection oven and prefer electric,...


What is the basis for that statement?

From everything I've seen, learned, and experienced, cakes, whether regular or cup style, cook far more consistently and with less problems in a deck oven.

If, perchance, you're basing your decision on what you've seen on television, you're being misguided, IMHO. Convection ovens sure look pretty on TV, especially when compared to a production deck oven, but they are complicated, have unnecessary features for baking, i.e the circulation fan which causes more problems than it solves, and the doors, controls, racks are subject to breakdowns far more frequently than deck ovens.

Besides, you can probably buy twice to three times the capacity for half the dollars


----------

